# Seeking Gamers in Sydney, Au



## Cutter78 (Apr 22, 2002)

Hi all.  I'm seeking 1-2 experienced players for those in the sydney metro area.

We play once a week - Wednesday night from 7.30 till late.  

Its actually a new 3E Planescape campaign.  Some experience in D&D would be preferrable.  Experience in Planescape not necessary.

Powergamers, Rules lawyers and Munchkins need not apply.


----------

